# Lost Haunt Music... :(



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had 2 cd's that I used for my yard haunt, but I can't find them for this year... Does anyone have or know of free full length cd quality music? I've already found sound clips, but I need full length music/sound effects that I can put on a loop. If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Abaron, I'm sure folks would like to help but need to keep in mind that distribution of copyrighted material, whether free or not, is not allowed under the rules of this forum. If I may make a suggestion, if at all possible, think about purchasing replacements for your CDs since it will support the artists who write the gorgeously creepy music we all love to use for our haunts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry Abaron 
I have a little bit left and always have free shipping on them.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Check out "Calling All Fiends" (google it) - it's over at OddioOverplay and has some fun stuff. Most of the artists are easy and fun to work with if you're a commercial attraction.


----------

